
Why did cities freeze in the 1970s? - jseliger
https://jakeseliger.com/2015/12/27/why-did-cities-freeze-in-the-1970s/
======
ddingus
Hey, I hit flag on this. Mobile mistake. Plz ignore, or fix.

Thanks :(

I see unflag option on refresh. Used it, but still.

